# big hog...estimate weight



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

shot this hog and was not sure how much she weighed....help me estimate this...I weigh 165


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I can't estimate hog weights, but it might help to know your height and weight for those that can.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*hog*

I am 5' 7" and weigh 165


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

5'-7" really? lol

nice hog tommy
id guess right at 300
where'd u shoot that thing at?


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Jasmillertime said:


> 5'-7" really? lol
> 
> nice hog tommy
> id guess right at 300
> where'd u shoot that thing at?


Not saying a word!!! Nice pig Tommy. I think you'll pay for that one Jason.


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

That's a biggun. 275 on the hoof is my guess. How many piglets was she carrying? More than 6?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree with the 275-300 range. Little pigs tend to swell and be larger than you think, but it takes a lot of pig to make 300 lbs.

congrats on the trophy.


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

250 +, she's thick, congrats


----------

